# Beefheat in cubes



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Yo









I discovered frozen b/heart cubes at my LFS today, i dont know how they fare compared to the over the counter stuff, but what the hey!!!!!! I'll give em a go with my P's.

MY p's are just starting to show tiny bits of red on their bellies - great to see them maturing!!!!!!


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

Do some math. How much do you pay for beef heart whole, over the counter?

How much do you pay for it at the LFS?

Break it down into a common form of measurement. The butcher will sell it to you by the pound. The LFS will usually sell it to you by the ounce. There are 16 oz to 1 lb.

If your pet shop is charging you $1 per 1 oz, that's $16 per 1 lb. Even if your butcher is a total rip off, he'll give you a much better deal than that.

Also, with the LFS, the beef heart you buy there is like 50% water added partly to thin it out and partly to help it fit into those little cube trays. So really it's more like $32 per pound compared to the butcher, who adds no extra water.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lastyboy said:


> Yo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 congrad..youget to deduct the cutting part out of it(no knife)....







and congrads with your p's sound like a great bunch....


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

WEYHEY!!!!I just chucked a cube of the b/heart in, at first they're scared of it, but once the smell got to them they ravaged this cube down to nothing in seconds - wow!!


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

I dislike the cube stuff,it makes such a damn mess in my tanks.The super market stuff is much better IMO but congrats on the Redfs they sound liek they are doing great


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

yonderway said:


> Also, with the LFS, the beef heart you buy there is like 50% water added partly to thin it out and partly to help it fit into those little cube trays. So really it's more like $32 per pound compared to the butcher, who adds no extra water.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

yonderway said:


> Break it down into a common form of measurement. The butcher will sell it to you by the pound. The LFS will usually sell it to you by the ounce. There are 16 oz to 1 lb.
> 
> If your pet shop is charging you $1 per 1 oz, that's $16 per 1 lb. Even if your butcher is a total rip off, he'll give you a much better deal than that.
> 
> Also, with the LFS, the beef heart you buy there is like 50% water added partly to thin it out and partly to help it fit into those little cube trays. So really it's more like $32 per pound compared to the butcher, who adds no extra water.


 Yonders right about this one.









Also getting more for your money by buying at butcher stores, you can actually use some of the beefheart to add in a blender, mix with some veggies, other meats and serve!!!


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah sure good point.
But its really hard to get it fresh, you have to order it and it takes ages to arrive.
I know long term you save loads of mula, but when you buy a pack at a time at £3, and that pack last about 5 weeks, its not exactly a fortune lost.
But hopefullly my butcher will have some fresh stuff soon


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Actually i was thinking of try something like peas on my P's - ha! what a play on words!!!!
















Is it advisable?
(to give P's peas, not play on words!!!!!)


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

Yeah it does take some planning ahead, but you do save a fortune (proportionately) and as it was mentioned, you can grind it up and make it a component of a dietary formula including other components that are good for the fish but that they might not otherwise eat ala cart.

Order the beef heart, and in the meantime while you're waiting for it to come in use giant prawn or something instead (which is expensive, but still much cheaper by weight than LFS beef heart)


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Indeed I think i might!
Cheers for the advice yonderway, always good to swap ideas


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

cube beefheart







i get it for 6.00 for 24 cubes per pack.
i let them sit out on a paper plate for about a hour or two then
drop them in the tank my rhom eats them so fast i cant get a pic of him eating no mess eather i







them







to the inventor of that idea


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i got a half pound of b-heart at the butchers and got him to cut in 1'' cubes and when i got home i put the cubes in a ice cube tray and froze it, works ok!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

What is better for your fish are the packaged beefheart not the cubes, cutting them up urself and cubing them makes u the chef and I figure it is more healthy and it is less cheap to just buy a whole beefheart and cut it urself. All depends on if ur lazy and u want to spend more to support ur lazyiness


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

were did u find the frozen beefheart.sounds easy


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

The P's love the cubes, and it helps them mature fast, but the mess it leaves sucks. Huge mess!!!


----------

